# Whines when chewing toy



## Tbarrios333

Denali has now started to whine when she chews a toy with a squeaker in it. Anyone's puppy do this? I wonder why..


----------



## darga19

probably teething...

could be excitement from the squeaker...

not abnormal that's for sure.


----------



## littledmc17

agreed


----------



## Jessica H

Dozer whines when he does anything, sleeps, eats, runs, chews, plays. He was MUCH worse when he was a puppy and he has gotten better but I had never heard a dog whine so much in my life.


----------



## Jason L

> Originally Posted By: DozerDozer whines when he does anything, sleeps, eats, runs, chews, plays. He was MUCH worse when he was a puppy and he has gotten better but I had never heard a dog whine so much in my life.


And then there is the huffing and puffing and sighing ...


----------



## Annichka

> Originally Posted By: Jason Lin
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: DozerDozer whines when he does anything, sleeps, eats, runs, chews, plays. He was MUCH worse when he was a puppy and he has gotten better but I had never heard a dog whine so much in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> And then there is the huffing and puffing and sighing ...
Click to expand...

It cracks me up. Sigrid could hardly be more expressive if she had an extensive English vocabulary. Those sighs, huffs, puffs and grunts say it all. I'm thinking of giving up speech.


----------



## Jessica H

Oh yes, Dozer also has a whole collection of other noises, I was just referring to the whining, LOL. My favorite is the low, deep sigh/grunt when he finally lays down to sleep. It makes me laugh.


----------



## APBTLove

I wondered if J was just crazy. He moans and groans while sleeping, especially if you move him or he stretches... He snorts at you if you aren't quick enough with anything, he gets VERY mad at some of his chewies or toys if he can't break them... 

Depending on the age, your pup is either a GSD, or teething.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark whines when playing with a toy or when chewing on a bully stick or pigs ear.

We call him "our whiner" because he makes so much unnecessary noise.. Haha.. 

Our 12 year old, Beau did this too when she was a puppy.

Stark has different whines that I can tell apart; there's his 'play whine', his 'I want some whine' and his 'I need to go potty whine'.


----------



## Technostorm

Every one of my previous GSD including my new boy are all vey verbal and groans and whines when being pet, chews, tired or when simply scratching. LOL


----------



## tammylou

My 4 year old GSD (who is a rescue) only whines in 2 situations:

she is holding a green squeaky ball in her mouth
the phone rings, and the cordless phone base announces who is calling in a computerized voice
Its totally bizarre! This ball has been kicking around in the basement for a year or more, but it was recently found, and I thought she liked it. She walkes around with it in her mouth, and cries...it took me about 2 days of this to put two and two together. 
Any other toy with a squeaker has it forcibly removed within 2 minutes of its purchase, but I think with this ball, its because she cant get the squeaker out, or perhaps she really doesnt LIKE squeakers, and is afraid to bite down for fear of hearing it. Frustration? Fear? Not sure.


----------



## CaseysGSD

Blitz has a blue dragon, she whines every time she carries it around, this is her only toy she does it with, we call it her "baby" LOL


----------



## lauren_b_d

Hugo just started doing the same thing with his favorite tiger the other day. I was worried that it might be hurting his teeth because he is starting to loose the babys and get in the adult. I am interested to find out if this is just normal play


----------



## Montana Scout

lol my pup whines while he is licking his bottle... its pretty funny... except at 2am


----------



## ahazra

Oh yes our 9 week old puppy has a vocabulary of whines, grunts, groans, mini-attempted-barks, etc which he seems to rotate while playing with his toy, sleeping, etc


----------



## Deuce

Deuce whines when he chews on anything (toy, bone). He's 18 weeks so I assume it's teething


----------



## Herky

My 11 week old GS puppy will whine and sometimes bark while chewing things. Particularly if it's before a nap. It's good to know that this is normal.


----------



## middleofnowhere

My 5 yo whines and nudges her rock. (whichever rock it is at the moment) She will roll on it, evidently marking it well with her scent, while moaning and groaning and carrying on. Then she will bark at it. Or sit near it and bark facing the sky..... 

It seems they have plenty to say and we are just inept at learning "dog".


----------



## WIBackpacker

If I had a shepherd that *didn't* whine, whistle, howl, grunt, and make all kinds of weird talking noises, I'd probably worry that something was wrong. Every one that's lived with me has a fluent range of crazy noises for different situations, including a special ear-splitting scream reserved for the floating frisbee.


----------



## Raptorpup1

Hmmm...my 4 month old doesn't do the sounds. He barks, but that's it. Seems very normal in every other way, just no other sounds. Should I be concerned?


----------



## amburger16

I am still incredibly surprised at all the different noises that come out of Bear.. But he doesn't really bark, if he hears something at night, but never at other dogs or anything else. Strange boy he is, I wouldn't mind if he stopped whining, but I love the other sounds, he copies me when I sigh lol.


Raptor, I don't think you have any reason to be worried. Dogs have different personalities just like people.


----------



## Galathiel

Funny ... some are worried because their pups make so much noise .. some worried because they don't .. make enough. Each dog is individual. All mine have been relatively quiet on the talking scale. Not much whining or talking. Varik barks, and he groans when he's lying down and occasionally will leak drive and whine/bark a little then. That's about it. Oh .. and heavy huffing sighs.


----------

